# Who is this?



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a song copy of the trombone solo Annie Laurie by Pryor and i don't know who does the trombone solo, it's from like the 60's my band director said and its AMAZINGLY good, its really fast and i can't find any nominees to who might have played it. can any of u help me??


----------

